# How to secure tall furniture?



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

I really need to secure bookshelves, dressers etc. now that my son has shown a bit of interest in climbing. I've looked at several products on Amazon (Safety 1st, Mommy's Helper) but they seem to have such mixed reviews. How have you secured your furniture?


----------



## ThankfulMama (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

My husband attached quite a few large pieces of furniture using deck screws, large fender washers and baling wire. They all held wonderfully - even when one item was climbed.

I'm not sure I can explain it&#8230;but he drilled the screw into the wall stud, wrapped the baling wire 6-7 times around the screw in between the drywall and the fender washer. He did the same on the furniture. The larger washer keeps the wire from slipping off the screw.

Most of our furniture was flush against the walls. However, we had a tall wide narrow dry-goods style chest that was placed at an angel in the children's room. This method worked well since the wires held the furniture even though it wasn't against the wall.

We've recently moved around furniture and nothing is currently attached. I've been debating with my husband who thinks now that the children are almost six it isn't necessary. I disagree - I know of a five year old who was killed when his dresser fell over on him.


----------



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

I got simple cable anchors at my neighborhood Ace. The particular ones I purchased weren't sold as "child proofing" anchors, they were sold as "earthquake proofing" anchors. It's a pretty simple and easy design, there are two brackets with a hole, one mounts to the furniture and one mounts to a wall stud (STUD FINDER REQUIRED - SOLD SEPARATELY) then you have about an 8" braided cable that you secure the bottom end, pull through both, screw on the top, let it drop down and if done properly the furniture won't move more than a slight amount no matter how much you pull on it.

It won't keep your books on the shelves though.

edit: here's what I used (they're pretty cheap but effective):
http://www.amazon.com/Quakehold-2830...6865556&sr=8-1


----------

